# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  تعديل القانون الجنائي الجزائري يتيح للمدانين استبدال الحبس بخدمة المجتمع

## هيثم الفقى

2009-02-20
بموجب تعديل جديد للقانون الجنائي، تسمح الجزائر للمتهمين المحكوم عليهم بتهم لا تزيد عن ثلاث سنوات استبدال عقوبة السجن بخدمة المنفعة العامة. سعيد جامع وهيام الهادي من الجزائر لمغاربية – 20/02/09
 [File] بموجب قانون جديد، يمكن للمدانين الجزائريين للمرة الأولى القيام بأشغال المنفعة العامة عوض عقوبة السجن. 



يسمح تعديل جديد للقانون الجنائي الجزائري والذي سيدخل حيز التنفيذ يوم فاتح أبريل للمتهمين المدانين بقضاء عقوبتهم ليس خلف القضبان ولكن في خدمة المجتمع. وسيساعد أيضا على تقليص عدد المساجين الجزائريين وإدماج بعضهم في المجتمع. 
وقال المدير العام لإدارة السجون مختار فليون "[التعديل] جاء في سياق مسايرة مقتضيات التقدم المسجل في العلوم العقابية في مجال ترقية أساليب معاملة الأشخاص المحرومين من الحرية ولضمان احترام حقوق الإنسان". 
التعديل الذي صودق عليه يوم 20 يناير هو الأول من نوعه في البلاد. وليستفيد المتهمون من هذه الخطوة، يجب أن يكونوا قد تلقوا عقوبة بالسجن لا تتجاوز ثلاث سنوات وألا يكون لهم سجل جنائي سابق. ويجب أيضا أن يظهروا استعدادا للقيام بعمل لفائدة المجتمع عوض الذهاب إلى السجن. وسيخضعون لمراقبة يومية. 
وستتراوح مدة عقوبات خدمة المجتمع ما بين 40 و 600 ساعة للكبار وما بين 20 و 300 ساعة للقاصرين. وسيقرر القاضي طبيعة العمل الذي يجب القيام به والذي ستنظمه المجالس القروية والأعمال الخيرية والسلطات المحلية. 
وبحسب المسؤولين، فإن المتهمين المحكوم عليهم بخدمة الصالح العام سيحتفظون بأعمالهم الأصلية ويواصلون حياتهم العادية. ومع ذلك، فبإمكان القاضي سحب العقوبة في أي وقت لأسباب صحية أو عائلية أو اجتماعية أو عندما لا يحترم المدان التزاماته التي قام بها. وفي هذه الحالة، يقوم القاضي بتطبيق عقوبة تقليدية عوض ذلك. 
محمد عمارة، مدير الشؤون القضائية والقانونية بوزارة العدل قال "يهدف التعديل إلى تعزيز احترام حقوق الإنسان من قبل المخالفين وتسهيل إدماجهم من جديد في المجتمع". 
ولوضع تفاصيل التعديل الجديد وتنفيذه، كلفت الحكومة فريق عمل تقوده مديرية السجون ويشارك فيه 21 قطاعا وزاريا إضافة إلى منظمة الكشافة الإسلامية والهلال الأحمر الجزائري، وشرع الفوج في عقد لقاءات تشاورية منذ شهر فبراير الجاري وتتواصل خلال الاسابيع القادمة بهدف تحضير مسودة عمل تسمح بتنفيذ الإجراء الجديد. 
وستعرض المؤسسات والهيئات العمومية طلبات استقبال هؤلاء المساجين. ويختار القاضي المؤسسة التي سيوجه إليها المدان لخدمة المنفعة العامة. . 
وأضاف فليون "خدمة المنفعة العامة هي تكريس حقيقي لتصورات إعادة التربية والإدماج الاجتماعي للمحبوسين خاصة وأن قضاء المحكوم عليه لعقوبته في خدمة الصالح العام يجنبه الاحتكاك مع مقترفي جرائم بشعة يحكم عليهم القانون بالسجن لسنوات". 
ويرى فليون أن العملية تبدأ بعرض المؤسسات والهيئات العمومية لطلبات استقبال لهؤلاء المساجين وتوضيح حجم احتياجاتها. وعلى أساس ذلك يتخذ القرار ويوجه المحكوم عليه إلى تلك المؤسسة. 
الخطوة ستساهم في تقليص عدد المساجين في السجون الجزائرية. ويوجد في الجزائر 127 مؤسسة عقابية ينزل فيها أكثر من 55 ألف سجين. وأعلنت الحكومة عن برنامج بناء 81 سجنا جديدا إلى غاية 2013 لغلق بعض السجون التي تعود إلى حقبة الاستعمار الفرنسي في الجزائر، وبرمجت فتح 13 سجنا قبل نهاية العام القادم بطاقة استيعاب تقدر بـ19 ألف محبوس.

----------

